# Contador de 0 a 7 FF SR



## hlopezrd (Nov 29, 2006)

Hola a todos,

Por una practica de la Uni. estoy haciendo un contador de 0 a 7 usando Flip Flops SR.
En la teoria (Papel) todo me funciona bien, pero cuando lo llevo a Circuit Maker me funciona bien, pero no puedo hacer que me cuente cada seg., es decir, que cambie cada seg.
1- Crei que esto de que cambie cada seg. lo podia hacer con el Pulser
2- Como el circuit maker no tiene un Flip Flop SR controlado por Pulso/Tiempo/Clock to hice uno.

Como puedo resolver esto del conteo?
(Anexo los diseños)


----------



## Apollo (Dic 6, 2006)

Hola hlopezrd:

El pulser es precisamente la única herramienta para dar pulsos cada segundo (O cada que quieras, ya que se puede cambiar el tiempo).

El primer diagrama es el Set-Reset? si es así, creo que no es el diseño correcto, ya que para poder ponerle un pin de reloj a un FF primero necesitarías crear un detector de flancos.

El siguiente es un FF tipo Set-Reset con entrada de reloj.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Un saludo al foro


----------

